# how error ?



## congavangkiev (Aug 5, 2009)

When i boot freebsd 7.2 ,i have error
May be help me fix error!
thank you very much!


----------



## ale (Aug 5, 2009)

Try typing _ufs:ad8s1a_
If it works, goes on and type enter when asked about the shell, and then
	
	



```
fsck -p
mount -u /
```
Finally edit /etc/fstab replacing ad6 with ad8 I guess, and reboot.


----------



## MG (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you need to type ufs:ad8s1a
ad10 is ntfs and ad6s1a does not exist but tries to mount in /etc/fstab.


----------



## congavangkiev (Aug 6, 2009)

i type

```
ufs:ad8s1a
fsck -p 
mount -u /
```
but have nothing?now what will i do?
may be help me! thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2009)

First: read the output that the system gives you. Don't type 'fsck -p' when the system asks you which _shell_ you want. Just type 'enter' at that point. Then run fsck, mount, and edit fstab (change the 6 to 8 on each line). Reboot.


----------



## congavangkiev (Aug 6, 2009)

thank you.
but when i can't change file /etc/fstab.
May be help me!
thank you!


----------



## Azmadaeus (Aug 6, 2009)

congavangkiev said:
			
		

> thank you.
> but when i can't change file /etc/fstab.
> May be help me!
> thank you!



You need to mount the partitions which contain your binaries first. Try:


```
mount /dev/ad8s1e /tmp
mount /dev/ad8s1f /usr
mount /dev/ad8s1d /var
```

then do

vi /etc/fstab


----------



## congavangkiev (Aug 6, 2009)

now my computer working!
thank you very much!


----------

